# Tivo HD Grandfathered at $6.95 month



## cjhrph (Sep 11, 2003)

I have a TIVO HD that is grandfathered at the $6.95 rate and transferrable to the new owner. I just confirmed with the TIVO rep. Anyway, if anyone wants it, drop me a PM with an offer.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

cjhrph said:


> I have a TIVO HD that is grandfathered at the $6.95 rate and transferrable to the new owner. I just confirmed with the TIVO rep. Anyway, if anyone wants it, drop me a PM with an offer.


might be worth to you to see if you can get the $99 deal with this and then sell it for 350


----------

